# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... >  Τι παπαγαλακι να υιοθετησω?

## Marg

Γεια σας! Σκεφτομαι να παρω παπαγαλακι, και εχω ψαξει πολλα και διαφορα ηδη, ομως δυσκολευομαι να καταληξω. Προσανατολιζομαι προς τα μικροτερα ειδη λογω ελλειψης εμπειριας, χωρου, χρονου, χρηματων, κλπ που απαιτουν τα μεγαλυτερα. Θα ηθελα κυριως ενα παπαγαλακι που να ειναι αγαπησιαρικο και να απολαμβανει την ανθρωπινη συντροφια. Εφοσον μενω σε διαμερισμα, δεν γινεται να κανει πολυ φασαρια, αλλα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με μετριο θορυβο (παπαγαλος ειναι αλλωστε, ειναι προφανες οτι θα φωναζει που και που). Το ξερω οτι η εμφανιση δεν πρεπει να ειναι η πρωτη προτεραιοτητα, αλλα θα προτιμουσα ενα παπαγαλακι με ομορφα χρωματα, οπως budgies, rosellas, conures (και ιδιαιτερα μου αρεσει το κοκκινο), ενω δεν με ελκυουν ιδιαιτερα τα χρωματα καποιων αλλων, οπως τα κιτρινα κοκατιλ, αν και εχω διαβασει πως ειναι απο τα πιο φιλικα πουλια. Το πουλι εχω σκοπο να το κραταω σε κλουβι και να το αφηνω ελευθερο στο σπιτι για αρκετες ωρες οταν θα ειμαι εκει. Επισης να σας πω οτι εχω ενα κουνελακι, αλλα φανταζομαι δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα αν βρεθουν στο ιδιο δωματιo; Στο σπιτι υπαρχει ακομα ενα καρδερινοκαναρο που φροντιζει κυριως ο πατερας, και ειναι διαστακτικος στο να παρουμε παπαγαλο για να μην "χαλασει" τη φωνη του καρδερινοκαναρου. Ειναι δικαιολογημενη η ανησυχια του; Οι ρατσες στις οποιες εχω κυριως καταληξει ειναι budgies, rosellas kai cockatiels (θα βρω ενα ασπρο/γκριζο). Για τις ροζελες, ενω ξερω οτι δεν κανουν πολυ θορυβο και λατρευω το χρωμα τους (σε εναν εκτροφεα που εχω βρει εχει, μεταξυ αλλων, υπεροχες κοκκινες ανατολικες), εχω διαβασει οτι δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα αγαπησιαρικες. Ακομα, δεν εχω την απαιτηση να μιλαει, αν και μερικες λεξουλες θα ηταν ωραια.  Αν δεν κουραστηκατε απο ολο το κειμενο, σας παρακαλω να μου πειτε τη γνωμη σας για το ποιο παπαγαλακι θεωρειτε καταλληλο δεδομενων των συνθηκων και φυσικα οποιαδηποτε αλλη προταση εχετε ειμαι προθυμη να την ακουσω!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ενα budgie η ενα cockatiel θα ηταν ιδανικο.Ειναι αγαπησιαρικα δεν εχουν δυνατη φωνουλα μπορεις να τα βρεις σε υπεροχες μεταλαξεις.
Επισης με την καταλληλη φροντιδα μπορουν να μαθουν σκοπους τραγουδακια σφυριγματα ισως κι λεξεις.Οποιο και να επιλεξεις ευχομαι να περασετε μαζι πολλα χρονια
Νομιζω πως τα πτηνα πουκελαϊδουν φτιαχνουν την φωνη τους μεσα στον πρωτο χρονο μετα δεν αλλαζουν πολυ οι νοτες οτι και να ακουσουν.

----------


## calenon

εγω νομιζω οτι ψαχνεις ενα Lovebird!! 
και τα παροτλετ θα σου αρεσουν , και τα 2 ειναι φιλικα με ωραια χρωματα μικρουλικα χωρις μεγαλο κοστος

----------


## Vrasidas

Εμένα παντως η άποψή μου είναι 100% υποκειμενική και το παραδέχομαι. Παροτλετάκι. 
Φυσικα να προειδοποιήσω ότι συνήθως είναι λίγο φωνακλάδικα,θελουν την προσοχή σου (την απαιτούνε  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) και ατίθασσα-παιγνιδιάρικα.Πάντως εγώ τον Ερνεστάκο δεν τον αλλαζω με τίποτα  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μαργαρίτα καλώς ήρθες!!!

Αρχικά, πιστεύω ότι το να έχει ένας παπαγάλος εντυπωσιακά χρώματα, δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι θα είναι συμβατός με εσένα, ή τον τρόπο ζωής σου. Οι κονούρες, αν και έχουν πολύ όμορφα χρώματα, έχουν πολύ δυνατή φωνή, και αν μένεις σε διαμέρισμα, αυτό μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει προβλήματα. Οι ροζέλες θέλουν ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση. Είναι ανεξάρτητοι, στην πλειοψηφία τους, παπαγάλοι, αν και με την κατάλληλη ενασχόληση μπορούν να γίνουν καλά κατοικίδια. Τα μπάτζυ, μια και σου αρέσουν, είναι η ιδανική λύση για οποιονδήποτε αρχάριο. Είναι ήσυχα, πολύχρωμα, παιχνιδιάρικα και ήπιου χαρακτήρα.
Όλοι οι παπαγάλοι μπορούν να μιμηθούν λέξεις και ήχους. Τους ήχους ευκολότερα. Απλά κάποια ήδη πολύ πιο εύκολα, άλλα πολύ δύσκολα και πολύ περιορισμένο αριθμό και σε άλλα είναι σχεδόν αναμενόμενο. Όλα βρίσκονται στο κάθε πουλί και στην ενασχόληση σου με αυτό. 

Με το καρδερινοκάναρο μη στεναχωριέσαι. Δε θα χαλάσει. 

Άλλοι παπαγάλοι που μπορεί να σου αρέσουν από *εμφάνιση* είναι κάποιες μεταλλάξεις των ringneck, τα red rumped parakeet, τα κοκατίλ, τα lovebird. Οι ringneck ξέρω ότι είναι δύστροποι, όλα όμως είναι θέμα του χαρακτήρα των πουλιού. Οι red rumped parakeet ή αλλιώς μελωδικά παπαγαλάκια, είναι πανέμορφα, έχουν ήπιο-ηρεμο χαρακτήρα και η φωνή τους είναι μελωδική, σαν σφύριγμα. Άλλωστε από εκεί παίρνουν και το όνομά τους. Τα κοκατίλ, ό,τι και να πεις για αυτούς τους παπαγάλους είναι λίγο!!! Τα lovebird, έχουν λίγο διαπεραστική φωνή, προσωπικά όμως μου αρέσει η φωνή τους.

Σου παραθέτω μερικά άρθρα για να διαβάσεις για αυτά τα είδη!!!

*Budgie: το κοινό παπαγαλάκι (Melopsittacus Undulatus)**Lovebird, το αγαπορνιθάκι!**Red-rumped Parakeet**Eastern Rosella**Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus**Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri)**Sun Conure, Jenay/Janday Conure and Gold Capped Conure**Παπαγάλος κονούρα Green Cheeked - Pyrrhura Molinae*

----------


## calenon

Eπισης σιγουρα μπορεις να κοιταξεις και για κονουρες της οικογενειας pyrrhura (δεν ειναι φωνακλαδες οπως της οικογενειας aratinga )οπως : green cheek , painted ,crimson bellied, blue throat μικροσωμες , ισυχες με ωραια χρωματα και σχετικα προσιτα πουλια απο αποψη τιμης

----------


## mariann@

Εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Διονύση, έχω παροτλετ και είμαι ερωτευμένη μαζί της :Love0001:  Είναι μικρούλικα, ομορφούλικα και σκανταλιάρικα!!! Αλλά όπως όλα τα πλασματάκια θέλουν χρόνο μαζί σου και πολύ, μα πολύ αγάπη!!!

----------


## Marg

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους, πραγματικά δεν περίμενα τόσο γρήγορη ανταπόκριση! Τα budgies, parrotlets kai lovebirds μου φαίνονται αρκετά παρόμοια οπότε προσπάθησα να ξεκαθαρίσω αρχικά από αυτά. Είχα το ίδιο δίλημμα πριν μερικούς μήνες που άρχισα να πρωτοψαχνω και τελικά είχα καταλήξει στα budgies. Τα παροτλετ μου φαίνονται υπερβολικά μικρά και διάβασα ότι μπορεί να είναι πιο επιθετικά και ζηλιαρικα. Εδώ να αναφέρω ότι δεν γενικά δεν φοβάμαι τα ζώα, δαγκωματιες και λοιπά, αλλά όπως έχω αναφέρει έχω ένα κουνελάκι. Αυτό μένει στον κήπο και προσπαθώ να το ανεβάζω στο δωμάτιο περίπου 3 ώρες τη φορά, 5 φορές τουλάχιστον την εβδομάδα. Τις μέρες που δεν θα έχω χρόνο, οι ώρες που θα είναι έξω το παπαγαλάκι και το κουνέλι μάλλον θα συμπίπτουν (αν και γενικά ο παπαγάλος θα βγαίνει περισσότερο έξω Γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να τον βγάλω απλά από το κλουβί παρά να πηγαινοερχομαι στον κήπο). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ζηλεύει ο παπαγάλος ή και να επιτεθεί? Μεταξύ budgies kai lovebirds δεν κατάφερα να καταλήξω, άλλοι λένε το ένα ειναι πιο τρυφερό, άλλοι το άλλο, οπότε αφήνω ανοιχτή την πιθανοτητα για lovebird και αν θελετε να μου πειτε και εσείς τη γνώμη σας μεταξύ των δυο, στο χαρακτήρα, τις φωνές, την εξυπνάδα (όσο πιο έξυπνο τόσο το καλύτερο). Ίσως κλινω περισσότερο στα μπατζις επειδή είχα και παλαιότερα και τα βρίσκω απίστευτα όμορφα και γλυκουλια. Calenon, μου άρεσε πολύ το crimson bellied από αυτά που μου είπες αλλά που μπορώ να τα βρω αυτά? Ψάχνω κυρίως αγγελίες και δεν μπορώ να βρω τόσο συγκεκριμένα είδη... θα προτιμουσα επισης να μην ξοδεψω πανω απο 50 ευρω για την αγορά (τα Sun conures τα έχω βρει με 300ε!!). Ευθημη, το red rumpled parakeet πρώτη φορά το ακούω, αλλά μου θύμισε κάποιους ωδικους παπαγάλους που βρήκα σε αγγελία ******Έχουν καμία σχέση ή γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι για αυτούς τους παπαγάλους? Αυτό που σκέφτομαι να κάνω είναι να επισκεφτώ τον εκτροφέα που φαίνεται στην αγγελία (έχει επίσης lovebirds, rosellas, cockatiels, budgies, parrotlets και άλλα από ότι έχω δει σε άλλες αγγελίες) για να τα δω και από κοντά και να δω με ποιο έχω καλύτερη "χημεία", γιατί και μεταξύ παπαγάλων ίδιου είδους κυμαίνονται οι συμπεριφορές. Ίσως κατά βάθος ελπίζω να βρω μια πολύ χαδιαρικη ροζελλα εκεί, παρα τα οσα εχω διαβάσει γι αυτές!! Επίσης θα ήθελα να μου πειτε αν ξέρετε σημαντικες διάφορες στο κόστος διατήρησης τους. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!

----------


## calenon

Κοιτα αυτους τους παπαγαλους θα τους βρεις σε εκτροφεα , ενω budgies Και Lovebirds τα συναντας οπουδιποτε , γενικα το καλυτερο θα ηταν παντως , οτι και αν θα επιλεξεις να ειναι απο εκτροφεα ,
Τωρα στα χρηματα που αναφερεις (50 euro) εισαι πιο κοντα σε budgies,Lovebirds αντε και cockatiel τα υπολοιπα ειναι αλλες τιμες ,το crimson bellie ας πουμε αν δεν κανω λαθος κανει σιγουρα 150++
μπορεις ευκολα να πας σε θεματα στην ενοτητα που συστηνονται τα μελη του φορουμ και να δεις ο καθενας τι γραφει για το πουλακι του και την καθημερινοτητα με αυτο ,εμενα αυτο με βοηθεισε αρκετα !

----------


## vasilis.a

εκτος ολων των αλλων που σου ειπαν τα παιδια πιο πανω εχε στο νου σου οτι τα πουλια ζουν αρκετα χρονια οποτε θα πρεπει να μπορεις και στο μελλον να τον φροντιζεις οπως στην αρχη(πχ διακοπες,πανελληνιες,αλλαγ  η πολης κλπ).θα σου προτεινα μπατζι,κοκατιλ η κακαρικι.αν το παρεις μικρο σιγουρα θα το εκπαιδευσεις πολυ ευκολα.η προσωπικη μου αποψη οσον αφορα το επιπεδο΄΄θορυβου΄΄ σε αυτα τα ειδη ειναι το  κακαρικι πιο ησυχο,μετα το μπατζι και πιο ΄΄φωνακλαδικο΄΄ το κακατιλ.βεβαια το καθε πουλι εχει το δικο του χαρακτηρα.τα μπατζι ειναι πολυλογαδες.μπορουν ακομη να τα μαθεις να μιλανε,πραγμα δυσκολο στα αλλα δυο.το κοκατιλ θελει μεγαλους ανοιχτους χωρους να πεταει ανετα.το κακαρικι θελει επισης μεγαλους χωρους για να σκαρφαλωνει,να πεταει και να κρυβεται-παιζει.

----------


## Marg

Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, τελικά μάλλον μπατζι θα παρω, όπως μου είπατε πολλοί!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είναι αξιαγάπητα τα μπατζάκια. Άλλα να ξέρεις είναι και πολυλογούδικα ειδικά τα αρσενικά. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Marg

Έψαξα και τα κακαρικια και από ότι είδα, είναι παιχνιδιάρικα και ενεργητικά αλλά δεν τους πολύ αρέσουν τα χάδια. Επίσης θέλουν πολύ χώρο για πέταγμα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να τους τον παρέχω....Μάλλον θα καταλήξω σε μπατζι!

----------


## Marg

Πολυλογουδικα να ειναι! Πολυ κράξιμο δεν Θέλω (οι γειτονες δηλαδή) αλλα απο οτι μου είπατε δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα.... άλλωστε είχα και μικρή μπατζι και δεν μου είχαν κάνει παράπονα

----------


## petran

Καλημερα..
Το διλημμα σου ,για μενα ειναι μονοδρομος,*PARROTLET* ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> Καλημερα..
> Το διλημμα σου ,για μενα ειναι μονοδρομος,*PARROTLET*


Χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!
Ε τι άλλο θα έλεγες εσύ;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## calenon

νομιζω και γω παροτλετ θα περνα ειναι πιο τυπακια απο τα μπατζι !

----------


## Αλκης

budgie ειναι ιδανικο

----------

